

When flat design makes sense - juretriglav
http://blog.jogofwar.com/when-flat-design-makes-sense

======
juretriglav
This is a short overview of how we graphically designed Jog of War, a
strategic running game (real life and all) that we've been building for the
past few weeks. We got the idea at a hackathon, where we also won, and we
received crazy good feedback at the event already, so we knew we were onto
something. We're steadily showing more of the game as we go along, but if
you'd like to know more, shoot me an email.

